# [risolto] installazione scheda di rete isa

## kknull

salve,

sto cercando di installare una scheda ethernet ISA da 10 mega ( un po antiquata   :Laughing:  )

il kernel non me la vede automaticamente e ho dovuto installare isapnptools (il procedimento l'ho fatto su altre distro senza avere problemi (ubuntu, arch, slackware ecc.)),  e aggiungere il modulo ne

Ho aggiunto quindi a /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 la riga "ne", a /etc/modules.d/alias "alias eth0 ne", e a /etc/modules.d/ne "options ne io=0x240" (il file l'avevo creato io), e infine ho fatto partire modules-update.

Il risultato è questo: all'avvio ottengo

```
[   22.980168] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

[   23.080040] isapnp: Card 'Kingston EtheRx KNE20 Plug and Play ISA Adapter'

[   23.080051] isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total

```

e

```
[   32.590000] ne.c: No NE*000 card found at i/o = 0x240
```

(e quindi il modulo non si carica)

se poi lancio da shell "modprobe ne" ottengo

```
[  305.153000] ne.c:v1.10 9/23/94 Donald Becker (becker@scyld.com)

[  305.153000] Last modified Nov 1, 2000 by Paul Gortmaker

[  305.153000] NE*000 ethercard probe at 0x240: 00 c0 f0 44 0f b1

[  305.286000] eth%d: NE2000 found at 0x240, using IRQ 3.

[  305.290000] eth0: interrupt from stopped card

[  305.290000] pnp: Device 01:01.00 activated.

[  305.290000] ne.c: ISAPnP reports Generic PNP at i/o 0x260, irq 5.

[  305.291000] NE*000 ethercard probe at 0x260: 00 c0 f0 44 0f b1

[  305.291000] eth%d: NE2000 found at 0x260, using IRQ 5.
```

e il modulo si carica correttamente.

Se poi lancio ifconfig mi trova solo il device di loopback e nient'altro...

Le mie domande sono:

1) Come posso caricare correttamente il modulo all'avvio senza doverlo caricare manualmente poi?

2) Per avere il device eth0 funzionante mi basta riavviare la rete? (e in tal caso come si fa?)

Grazie!

KKnullLast edited by kknull on Fri Jul 13, 2007 8:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koma

ifconfig -a la visualizza?

----------

## kknull

 *koma wrote:*   

> ifconfig -a la visualizza?

 

si   :Very Happy:   ma cosa significa?

----------

## kknull

ok, bastava configurare normalmente la rete.

L'unico problema rimasto è che il modulo ne non viene caricato all'avvio correttamente.

Avete qualche suggerimento?

----------

## Scen

X caricare in automatico un modulo all'avvio devi inserire il nome nel file /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6.

Aggiungi [RISOLTO] al titolo della discussione se hai risolto il problema  :Wink: 

----------

## kknull

ciao,

l'avevo già fatto, però mi dice 

```
[   32.590000] ne.c: No NE*000 card found at i/o = 0x240
```

però se lo carico manualmente dopo va tutto bene..

pensavo che magari cercava di caricare il modulo prima che isapnp fosse avviato, però stando al conteggio di dmesg, isa pnp viene caricato 10 secondi prima...

----------

## djinnZ

si vede che devi usare l'apposito parametro per "forzare" l'autoriconoscimento all'indirizzo 0x260.

insmod ne (che è anche quello che fa l'autoload, più o meno) carica il modulo usando le impostazioni di default e/o quanto indicato in modules.conf (autocompilato dai file contenuti in modules.d) mentre modprobe lanciato da shell prova il modulo secondo le varie opzioni.

quindi aggiungi 

```
options io = 0x260
```

 in /etc/modules.d/ne per usarlo come modulo o ne.io=0x260 alla linea di comando in grub/lilo se usi il driver come builtin. Idem per irq=5.

----------

## kknull

ok funziona!

Grazie mille.

KKnull

----------

## djinnZ

Il tag [risolto] non lo dimenticare.

----------

## kknull

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Il tag [risolto] non lo dimenticare.

 

mmm scusate la mia ignoranza, ma non riesco proprio a mettere il flag risolto, come si fa?!  :Shocked: 

Grazie

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *kknull wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Il tag [risolto] non lo dimenticare. 
> 
> mmm scusate la mia ignoranza, ma non riesco proprio a mettere il flag risolto, come si fa?! 
> 
> Grazie

 

devi editare il primo post della discussione ed aggiungere quello che devi al titolo  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

dimenticavo: visto il comportamento la scheda in questione è una vecchia ISA _non pnp_ quindi pnptools non ti serve a nulla.

----------

## kknull

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> dimenticavo: visto il comportamento la scheda in questione è una vecchia ISA _non pnp_ quindi pnptools non ti serve a nulla.

 

non sono molto convinto,

su altri sistemi (ad esempio la arch o sabayon, quindi penso anche gentoo) se isapnptools non era caricato non facevano partire il modulo ne (dicevano "ne.ko: no such device or address" o qualcosa del genere), e poi dmesg dice

```
[  305.290000] ne.c: ISAPnP reports Generic PNP at i/o 0x260, irq 5. 
```

Comunque ora ho compilato il kernel con il supporto nativo, quindi ho evitato ogni problema   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

isapnptools ti serve per manipolare la configurazione hardware da user space, Se vai builtin o forzi gli indirizzi di default non è necessario, il lavoro viene fatto dalla sezione pnp del kernel (che deve essere builtin per forza, insieme ai device isa etc.).

Per verificarlo puoi provare a crearti un tuo file di configurazione e vedere se riesci a cambiare l'indirizzo (l'irq può essere impossibile) della scheda, se non ci riesci non è una pnp, semplice.

----------

